# Crackers for Soup



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2013)

Mix 1 pkg of Ranch dressing with 1/2 cup of olive oil 1-2 tea garlic powder or   granuals,   1-2 tea/ dill weed.   Then you add 1 box of oyster crackers spread them on a cookie sheet to dry. Serve with your fav soup. 
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2013)

Those are great just to eat as a snack similar to Chex Mix.  

You can add all sorts of small crispy things to the basic mixture, a great way to clean out the pantry!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those are great just to eat as a snack similar to Chex Mix.
> 
> You can add all sorts of small crispy things to the basic mixture, a great way to clean out the pantry!


Thanks Aunt Bea. Will do  I also like to throw them over a salad.
kades


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 1, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Mix 1 pkg of Ranch dressing with 1/2 cup of olive oil 1-2 tea garlic powder or granuals, 1-2 tea/ dill weed. Then you add 1 box of oyster crackers spread them on a cookie sheet to dry. Serve with your fav soup.
> kades


 
Yum !!  I would use these in a mix of pretzels and popcorn and other crackers as a snack too.

Thanks for the inspiration !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2013)

Animal Crackers in my soup - YouTube


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Animal Crackers in my soup - YouTube


 Oh boy you just made my day
kades


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2013)

No matter how many curlers my mum put in my hair, she could never make it look like that.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2013)

taxlady said:


> No matter how many curlers my mum put in my hair, she could never make it look like that.


 my mom tried but mine was long and thin so the curls got lost fast.
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 7, 2013)

1. Call me maudlin, even MaudieWhiska if you like, I like old Shirley Temple movies even as an adult on late night or early Saturday black and white tv. Esp the one where her daddy gets lost in the Boer war, is presumably orphaned, and she re unites at the end and meets Queen Victoria. Probably starts as a little rich girl then she is forced to do scullery work and dances and sings and shows her dimples. Tap dancing. 

2. I think once (ca1970’s) my wife thought it would be fine idea ( and what was I thinking) , to give me a home perm and curl my otherwise very straight and very long hair. I think we were living in San Francisco at the time. No, the pic is not me. 

3. The Crackers I keep Trying to remember long enough to Actually make is with  home made tomato soup. Make A Grill Cheese sandwich. Cut in small squares. Croutons. Use the crispies instead of dipping your sandwich. I first saw this pictured on someone’s blog. Can’t wait for garden tomaters to ripen. It’s on my to-make list early this fall.   My idea Includes a layer bacon in the middle.

4. Duh. Ranch crackers have a way of resurrecting themselves at parties every decade or so. After baking, used to toss them in grocery bags if I recall. Or maybe that’s just how we transported them to a party. Never thought to actually use them as soup crackers. What a fine idea.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds nice, thanks Kades


----------

